# evoke kayaks??



## TenPointDOWN (Apr 17, 2015)

Does anybody know anything about this kayaks? Thinking about buying my wife one.


----------



## Cage (Aug 20, 2015)

hey bud, i came across this post during an internet search and actually registered to this site just to reply to this . . . 

I know how frustrating it is to get info on this Kayak, but i currently own one and can give you some insight on it if you are still debating 

The Evoke Navigator, Vue, Coast, and Discover are based on the same hull design as the 2009 Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120. This is a tried and true hull design. Good stability, tracks really well, and its a fairly fast Kayak if you can physically push it to its limits. 

(You will not be able to stand up and fish in the Evoke unless you have the balance of a gymnast) 

The Navigator/Discover is most comparable with a few different kayaks. .  

The Perception Pescador 12, West Marine Pampano 120, Tarpon 120, and i believe Heritage makes a kayak based on the Tarpon 120 hull design. 

The parent company for Evoke is SunDolphin. But dont let that scare you away from it. It is built really well and IMO, was a better purchase at that price point because it offers better top end accessories such as YakAttak rail mounts, 3 clamshell dry storage hatches with removable bags, and a decent Seat. I usually go out for 4-8 hours each trip and i have never been uncomfortable in it.   

so heres the deal. 

If a rudder option is important to you. . get a Perception Sport Pescador 12. It has a molded in rudder mount set and ready to go. 

If its not important, go with the Evoke because as mentioned the top end accessories are better. and the dry hatches actually work. (the pescador's dry hatches leak water and the rubber lids rip)

If your primary goal is fishing, then a better option then both is the Ascend  FS12t from Bass Pro. Its a very slow kayak, but its rigged nice, has comfortable seating, and its stable enough to stand up in. 

hope this helps. 

happy yakking


----------

